

Microsoft Garage Mouse Without Borders - wslh
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=35460

======
jschwartzi
There is also [http://synergy-project.org/](http://synergy-project.org/). It
works in Linux and Mac OS X as well as Windows. You might have to fuss with it
a bit to set it up but once it's up it works.

~~~
slantyyz
Synergy is great... when it works. At the very least, it is worth the $10 that
they ask for.

Having said that, using it on Windows can be challenging on your patience.
I've had to deal with missing mouse pointers, window focus issues and the like
in the past few versions that can be very frustrating from a productivity
perspective.

------
3327
Why has it taken 2 decades since the invention of the personal computer for
this to work robustly?

